# Family thing



## bowtechmadman (Nov 6, 2008)

Past weekend I was fortunate enough to shoot another decent buck smaller 8pt. Parents joined us in cutting the three deer up...two bucks and a doe.
Best part was my daughters wanting to help every step of the way. Thought I'd share some pics of the girls helping out.
Hopefully there enthusiasm continues for many years to come!


----------



## iCreek (Nov 6, 2008)

Great story and pics, thanks for sharing.... Looks like you all had a grand weekend.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh man that looks good. 

From the looks of it those girls will make some man proud one day.


----------

